# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Полётная смена МиГов из Халино

## Антоха

Крайний раз я гостил у летчиков из 14 Гвардейского ИАП в 2005-м году. Перерыв показался мне достаточным и было принято решение о поездке на полёты. 
Задумано - сделано!

Приехав на аэродром я успел как раз к вылету разведчика погоды.

Восемидесят вторая спарка уже ждала пилотов:-)

----------


## Антоха

Погода обещала быть прекрасной, но в любом случае все зависело от вердикта летчиков выруливавших на старт...

----------


## Антоха

за время недолгого отсутствия "разведчика" я успел спланировать будущие точки для съемки... и конечно же в последствии облажался не приняв во внимание СОЛНЦЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:-(

но это вы поймете позже, а пока спарка уже вернулась и летчики ушли на доклад.

----------


## Антоха

На ЦЗТ полным ходом идет предполётная подготовка.

----------


## Антоха

13-00, в небо взмывает ракета! Ура! Полеты начались!

----------


## Антоха

Машины порулили на влетную

----------


## Антоха

Мой любимый "ноль первый" взлетал не первым, но позвольте мне несколько поменять последовательность;-)

И кстати чуть не забыл сказать, что фотографировал я в этот раз полёты не своей старинной мыльницей, а крутым Кеноном, любезно предоставленным Александром Мелиховым! Спасибо тебе Санек еще раз!!!

----------


## Антоха

Полетная смена была направлена в основном на "введение в строй" молодежи и потому за штурвалом боевых МиГов находились еще не опытные пилоты. 
Взлёты прошли на отлично и ребята устремили свои машины в зону пилотирования, там некоторым предстояло отрабатывать упрожнения по перехвату условных целей.

----------


## Антоха

Долгое ожидание улетевших саолётов (я совсем упустил из вида, что МиГи ушли с подфюзеляжными баками) наконец-то было вознаграждено! Сначала я услышал сообщение, о том что ближайшая к нам машина находится на "удалении двенадцать". И вот уже первая "коптилка" показалась на горизонте:-) 
Посадки прошли на "хорошо" и "отлично"!

----------


## Антоха

В спарках всё это время "старшие товарищи" воспитывали свою будущую смену  :Biggrin:  
Лично наблюдал достаточно жёсткую мимику пилота второй кабины обращенную к впереди сидящему :Eek:

----------


## Nazar

Молодец Антон, завидую.

----------


## Антоха

За день было сделано восемь общих вылетов, плюс еще ночные. Но этого момента я уже не дождался, так как не знание матчасти не позволило в полной мере воспользоваться возможностями замечательного фотоаппарата. Санёк тебе еще раз респект за фотик! Сожалею что мои руки-крюки не позволили отработать с ним по полной! :Mad:

----------


## Мелихов Александр

*Антоха*
Гражданин, хватить бить поклоны !  :Smile:  
Ты сам ездил, сам на морозе снимал, я то тут причём !
Молодец, что съездил, много хороших кадров, искренне завидую
действительно жаль только то, что свет контровый "случился"  :Rolleyes:  
А руки-крюки мы тебе вправлять не будем, ограничимся терапией...

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Большие Фоторепортаж! 

Спасибо Антоха!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## An-Z

очень хорошо поработал, молоток!

----------


## AC

Отличный репортаж! Спасибо!!!

----------


## balu109

прекрасные фотки прекрасных машин в живой эксплуатации!
большое мерси!

----------


## Van der VAN

Просветите пожалуйста, где это прекрасное, замечательное райское место, гордо именующееся Халино, располагается?

----------


## Антоха

> Просветите пожалуйста, где это прекрасное, замечательное райское место, гордо именующееся Халино, располагается?


Это чудесное место располагается в России :Biggrin:

----------


## Serega

хм - Антоха, на фотке там где нос зацени таки СЕРЫЙ пароль. О блин...

----------


## AC

> Просветите пожалуйста, где это прекрасное, замечательное райское место, гордо именующееся Халино, располагается?


Халино = Курск
http://www.russianairfields.com/airfield/Khalino.htm

----------


## Антоха

> хм - Антоха, на фотке там где нос зацени таки СЕРЫЙ пароль. О блин...


Опаньки! и в правду!!! Самоль не подкрашивали... похоже что родная антенка! странно :Confused:

----------


## Foxbat

Клёвые фоты (особенно для начинающего), спасибо! ;)

----------


## Serega

> Опаньки! и в правду!!! Самоль не подкрашивали... похоже что родная антенка! странно


Антоха - странно эт точно. Хотя може его подкрасили еще где нить??? Просто пароль он жеж текстолитовый - его не красят ни на каком типе самоля. короче - шото мутное тут  нас.

А фоты действителньо СУПЕР!!!

И ваще - народ часто забывает, что для таких фот нужно не тока фотомастерство, но и умение договориться, пробить препоны (которые есть и не мало) - то есть настоящее упорство.

Вот за все это вместе - РЕСПЕКТ!!!

----------


## Van der VAN

AC,
Спасибо!

----------


## Vad

Фотографии действительно классные! Но..., в очередной раз ловлю себя на мысли - ну почему в ВВС РФ самолеты имеют такой "затрапезный", непрезентабельный вид?! Неужели их нельзя нормально покрасить, нанести четкие ОЗ?! Смотришь на те же 29-е индийские, да те же белорусские - они, как игрушки! Может там менталитет другой? А тут - что машины, что внешний вид тех. состава... Как-то обидно становится...

----------


## Антоха

Дык мы же с вами живем в "СССР"!!! 
Тут для самолетов отстроены огроменные железобетонные укрытия в которых не работает ветиляция и потому хранить их там опасней чем на улице. 
Тут для самолетов придуманы и пошиты специальные чехлы, которые уже лет двадцать никто не менял и потому они ничерта не закрывают.
Тут самолеты планово подкрашивают не "как надо", а чем придется и порой даже малярной кистью.
Тут в Краснодаре на АРЗ, во время планового капремонта с самолёта не смывают многолетние слои краски, а напротив - малюют новый камуфляж поверх старого!!! Прибавляя самолету еще килограмм сто дополнительного веса! :Eek:

----------


## Vad

Антоха:

Я все это понимаю... Не понимаю только - ПОЧЕМУ?! и ДОКОЛЕ?!!!!

----------


## Uncle_Bu

Vad сказал:"ну почему в ВВС РФ самолеты имеют такой "затрапезный", непрезентабельный вид?! Неужели их нельзя нормально покрасить, нанести четкие ОЗ?! ..., да те же белорусские - они, как игрушки! Может там менталитет другой? А тут - что машины, что внешний вид тех. состава... Как-то обидно становится..."
Не расстраивайтесь, в РБ в таком состоянии лишь около трети парка находится. Краска дорогая и ведра... Я уже как-то говорил, как наблюдал в одной из ТЭЧ картину покраски лайнера. Товарища моего начальника ТЭЧ спрашиваю сколько цветов в новом камуфляже будет. А тот отвечает: "Если прапорщик еще одно чистое ведро найдет, то будет трехцветный, если не найдет - то двухцветный"

----------


## Serega

> Антоха:
> 
> Я все это понимаю... Не понимаю только - ПОЧЕМУ?! и ДОКОЛЕ?!!!!


 - потому, что в народе ментально нет понятия "дорогостоящая техника" в отношении авиации. Испокон ВВС оно все "бралось из ниоткуда, само по себе". Кроме того - самолей было всегда относительно много.

И это отношение было и пока еще есть на всех уровнях - от командования до простого технического специалиста.

Кроме того, в наших ВВС традиционно повелось "приказать, а выполнение не обеспечить".

А вот когда вьестся в сознание что "блин, их же всего 20" - то тогда поменяется и отношение.

----------


## Serega

> Я уже как-то говорил, как наблюдал в одной из ТЭЧ картину покраски лайнера. Товарища моего начальника ТЭЧ спрашиваю сколько цветов в новом камуфляже будет. А тот отвечает: "Если прапорщик еще одно чистое ведро найдет, то будет трехцветный, если не найдет - то двухцветный"


 - Сергей, а что это был за самоль? есть ли фотки???  :Smile:

----------


## AC

Полеты МиГ-29 в Андреаполе:
http://www.vko.ru/DesktopModules/Art...ersion=Staging

----------


## Антоха

> Полеты МиГ-29 в Андреаполе:
> http://www.vko.ru/DesktopModules/Art...ersion=Staging


Я в тот же день там фотал;-) и этих парней наблюдал, и как для них позировали в ДЗ, так они вроде "Красной звездой" обзывались :Confused:

----------


## AC

> Я в тот же день там фотал;-) и этих парней наблюдал, и как для них позировали в ДЗ, так они вроде "Красной звездой" обзывались


Ну, "ксива" может быть и от "КЗ", а снимают они для всех профильных СМИ...
Так что? Ждем фото из Андреаполя теперь от Антохи?  :Smile:

----------


## Антоха

> Так что? Ждем фото из Андреаполя теперь от Антохи?


Не будем сильно захломлять эту тему :Wink:  
вот парачка фот того солнечного сентябрьского дня:

Девяностая спарка пошла на взлёт!

----------


## Антоха

еще вот 31-й нашелся:-) 
этот самоль был в числе шести машин стороживших московское небо 9 мая 2005 года и одиним из двух, которые реально поднимались в воздух на патрулирование.

----------


## AC

> Не будем сильно захломлять эту тему


Да ради такого дела можно и позахламлять... Или новую открыть... :Smile: 
Или речь про эту съемку?
http://www.foxbat.ru/maks/mig29_giap/mig29_giap_01.htm

----------


## airwolf

Антоха,а покажи эмблемы на бортах 90-го и 31-го.

----------


## AC

> Антоха,а покажи эмблемы на бортах 90-го и 31-го.


Эта эмблема есть здесь:
http://www.foxbat.ru/maks/kubinka05_mig29_/len_iap.gif
http://www.foxbat.ru/maks/mig29_giap/mig29_giap_01.htm

----------


## Антоха

> Антоха,а покажи эмблемы на бортах 90-го и 31-го.


Не совсем понял вопрос... нужны именно фотографии эмблем с обеих сторон? Могу сказать, что у спарки по левому борту только гвардия нанесена без ордена... если в этом вопрос...
вот тут я как-то давно выкладывал свои фотки МиГов 28-го ГвИАП:
http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...num=1117617130

----------


## Антоха

Вот 90-я с левого борта

----------


## airwolf

Спасиба! Что хотел-всё увидел!

----------


## AC

> Крайний раз я гостил у летчиков из 14 Гвардейского ИАП в 2005-м году. Перерыв показался мне достаточным и было принято решение о поездке на полёты. 
> Задумано - сделано!


*Енто тот самый репортаж?*
http://www.take-off.ru/
"Гвардейцы из-под Курска
Репортаж из Халино
В следующем году свой 70‑летний юбилей отпразднует базирующийся в настоящее время под Курском прославленный 14‑й гвардейский Ленинградский Краснознаменный ордена Суворова III степени истребительный авиационный полк. Летчики этой части уже два десятка лет несут боевое дежурство на легких фронтовых истребителях МиГ‑29: тогда, в середине 80‑х, 14‑й полк стал одним из первых в отечественных ВВС, получившим эти новейшие на то время истребители четвертого поколения.  Недавно на аэродроме, где базируется 14 иап, побывал наш корреспондент Антон Павлов, который стал свидетелем начала нового сезона боевой подготовки летчиков полка".

----------

